
Ask HN: What's the Best Tool(s) for Optimizing JPEG, PNG, MP4 and GIF? - delduca
What&#x27;s the best tool(s) for optimizing&#x2F;shirinking lossy the folling formats JPEG, PNG, MP4 (to WEBM&#x2F;AV1) and GIF (convert GIF to WEBM&#x2F;VP9 maybe?)?<p>Thanks!
======
antoineMoPa
You can convert gifs to video with ffmpeg:

    
    
        ffmpeg -i image-%04d.png anim.mp4
    

You can use imagemagick ('convert' command) to make small gifs with dither,
color reduction:

    
    
        convert image-*.png +dither -colors 10 dither.gif
        convert image-*.png -ordered-dither 2x2 ordered_dither2.gif
        convert image-*.png -ordered-dither 4x4 ordered_dither4.gif
        convert image-*.png -colors 10 less_colors.gif

------
theriddlr
I encode MP4s with the H265 codec. For GIFs I use Photoshop's Export with a
preview and reduce the colours until the quality starts to degrade noticeably.

------
actionowl
I use pngcrush, jpegtran, and gifsicle

~~~
delduca
I ended up using the set ect & leanify for png and jpeg and gifsicle for gif.
I wrote a small docker[1] image to setup and compile the tools.

Thanks for your feedback!

1 - [https://github.com/skhaz/compression-
tools/](https://github.com/skhaz/compression-tools/)

------
runjake
On macOS GUI, I like ImageOptim.

On Linux/macOS CLI, I like ffmpeg and ImageMagick, as appropriate.

